# hello?



## buggaboo (Jan 17, 2009)

just an infp saying hello


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello welcome.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

just an ISTP saying welcome to personalitycafe


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello hello.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to Personality Cafe. We needed a new snack INFP.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I thought we went over this Lykos: no eating new members.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I thought we went over this Lykos: no eating new members.


Don't turn this thread around on me mister "Get In My Belly!"


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I thought we went over this Lykos: no eating new members.


You were sumo fighting with him in the last thread after eating a few yourself.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykos said:


> Don't turn this thread around on me mister "Get In My Belly!"


I say we bring this to the street fight post, it's on!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Trope said:


> You were sumo fighting with him in the last thread after eating a few yourself.


I deny everything, you can't prove anything.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome. Watch out for Lykos. He'll eat you.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

snail said:


> Welcome. Watch out for Lykos. He'll eat you.


=D You're not suppose to warn the three little pigs that the big bad wolf is coming ... why would you warn the INFP that Lykos is coming.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykos said:


> =D You're not suppose to warn the three little pigs that the big bad wolf is coming ... why would you warn the INFP that Lykos is coming.


Remember, only one of the pigs was smart enough to build a house out of bricks, so let's just hope that this INFP isn't that pig.


----------



## buggaboo (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh crumbs! I swear that I am not at all delicious! Honest and for true!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

buggaboo said:


> Oh crumbs! I swear that I am not at all delicious! Honest and for true!


There's only one way to find out if you're telling the truth.


----------



## buggaboo (Jan 17, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> There's only one way to find out if you're telling the truth.


 if you must, you must, but I did warn you.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the discussions.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

buggaboo said:


> if you must, you must, but I did warn you.


Ok, get in my belly.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Ok, get in my belly.


No you fool. This is like one of those frogs that emits poison from its skin when it is bitten down on.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykos said:


> No you fool. This is like one of those frogs that emits poison from its skin when it is bitten down on.


Then I'll just swallow her whole.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe but she might be able to emit it on will as well. We should cut her skin off first and then check and see ... if we cut her up we can eat the non-poison parts.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykos said:


> Maybe but she might be able to emit it on will as well. We should cut her skin off first and then check and see ... if we cut her up we can eat the non-poison parts.


I'll let you do that while I figure out a way to get the edible parts from you.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

You could just, you know, ask. I understand the value of sharing with someone that is on my team and last time you were on my team against the evil Daylight rebellion part.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykos said:


> You could just, you know, ask. I understand the value of sharing with someone that is on my team and last time you were on my team against the evil Daylight rebellion part.


Oh yes, true. We could use the skin against their team. Just remember, you have to give us ISTPs a reason to be loyal, otherwise we may just stray.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Oh yes, true. We could use the skin against their team. Just remember, you have to give us ISTPs a reason to be loyal, otherwise we may just stray.


I have a mind control device .... I do agree, we could use the skin to make shields. The poison should kill a human in 15 minutes if I remember correctly.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, you. What's up?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykos said:


> I have a mind control device .... I do agree, we could use the skin to make shields. The poison should kill a human in 15 minutes if I remember correctly.


I'll just slip some of it in their food while they're not paying attention. If you have a mind control device, why don't you just use it on the other side?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I'll just slip some of it in their food while they're not paying attention. If you have a mind control device, why don't you just use it on the other side?


Because then what kind of game would this be?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykos said:


> Because then what kind of game would this be?


Ok, we only use it on half of them and get them to fight the rest while we just sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Ok, we only use it on half of them and get them to fight the rest while we just sit back and enjoy the show.


Again? What kind of game would that be. I want them to be a challenge thus I will not use such a cheap tactic unless I must.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykos said:


> Again? What kind of game would that be. I want them to be a challenge thus I will not use such a cheap tactic unless I must.


I like cheap. Whatever lets me win with the least effort and the most entertainment is ok with me.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I like cheap. Whatever lets me win with the least effort and the most entertainment is ok with me.


=| How is that fun at all though? Wouldn't you rather have a amazing challenge that lasts for months or years a very big game with game pieces for you to control and move wherever you want instead of not fighting at all and just using the device to make the other team your slaves. I mean I see the use in using it on half of their team to make them our slaves but I would still want to make moves and play with them.

I guess I see things like Lelouch from Code Geass. I would only want to use my ability to control the other team completely if it was the start of the final round of play.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykos said:


> =| How is that fun at all though? Wouldn't you rather have a amazing challenge that lasts for months or years a very big game with game pieces for you to control and move wherever you want instead of not fighting at all and just using the device to make the other team your slaves. I mean I see the use in using it on half of their team to make them our slaves but I would still want to make moves and play with them.
> 
> I guess I see things like Lelouch from Code Geass. I would only want to use my ability to control the other team completely if it was the start of the final round of play.


I love a challenge but I tend to move onto other things quickly. The one assumption that I see being use is that our half would win. I say let them lose but weaken the enemies instead of actually defeating them. Then we let the fun and games begin.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I love a challenge but I tend to move onto other things quickly. The one assumption that I see being use is that our half would win. I say let them lose but weaken the enemies instead of actually defeating them. Then we let the fun and games begin.


I guess this is where we should compromise


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykos said:


> I guess this is where we should compromise


This is our strategy then, we shall be victorious.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> This is our strategy then, we shall be victorious.


That is not strategy that is a tactical plan of action. I believe we should compromise and that is hard for me because I don't like compromising if I know that I'm right but being you're a team mate I should. I will give you half of them so you can do with them what you please. I will also give you a special team to help you. You get to pick out the members of this team.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykos said:


> That is not strategy that is a tactical plan of action. I believe we should compromise and that is hard for me because I don't like compromising if I know that I'm right but being you're a team mate I should. I will give you half of them so you can do with them what you please. I will also give you a special team to help you. You get to pick out the members of this team.


It's a deal, I will use my personal judgment to pick the most competent members of the team to help us crush our enemies.


----------



## buggaboo (Jan 17, 2009)

being eaten apparently. and lots of inking, you?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings buggaboo! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! It seems that you have already witnessed some of our crazy members. Please don't be scared and run off. There are plenty of Lykos and plenty of snail. This means lykos= evil and snail=good. :crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

and I just join whichever side I find more appealing at the time


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

From an INFJ to an INFP, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey welcome, Buggaboo. :happy:


----------

